# Biting



## lovelocs (Jul 12, 2011)

I like to bite. Not hard enough to break skin, but definitely hard enough to leave marks (monkey bites, as we used to call them). I like nipping tender areas like the underside of the arm, the soft fat on sides, and the belly itself. I love it when I bite someone, and they practically jump out of their skin. 

I don't know how to set up a poll, but I just want a random sampling:

Guys, do you like, or would you tolerate a "nippy" partner. Or would you be all like "FNCK DIS."


----------



## Melian (Jul 12, 2011)

I know you're looking for guys' responses, but let me offer this: I get pretty damn bitey when drunk, and no one has ever had a problem with it. In fact, if we're not already planning to have sex, some biting is often an effective catalyst.

I'm a huge weirdo, though, and choose men accordingly.


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2011)

I've never been with anyone who was particularly bitey, or into being bitten, so I don't really know. I'm a complete chicken when it comes to anything leaving marks in visible places, but other than that, I think it sounds reasonably hot....but more as an accent than a focus--think hot dijon mustard.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2011)

Call me Nibbles.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 12, 2011)

Melian said:


> I know you're looking for guys' responses, but let me offer this: I get pretty damn bitey when drunk, and no one has ever had a problem with it. In fact, if we're not already planning to have sex, some biting is often an effective catalyst.
> 
> I'm a huge weirdo, though, and choose men accordingly.





CastingPearls said:


> Call me Nibbles.



Yes Ladies, YES!!!


----------



## PinkRodery (Jul 12, 2011)

I quite like to bite, and I love being bitten. I always tend to wake up the next day with a hickey or five, after being with someone in any kind of sexual way.


----------



## Melian (Jul 12, 2011)

PinkRodery said:


> I quite like to bite, and I love being bitten. I always tend to* wake up the next day with a hickey or five*, after being with someone in any kind of sexual way.



Ok, really don't mean to derail, but this story is so appropriate:

In undergrad, I lived in a girls' dorm with a bunch of stupid bimbos (this is important!). Once, I had such a ridiculous hickey that I was able to convince several of them that it was throat cancer. LOL!! One gave me sympathy candy! 

/derail


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2011)

True story: I have never EVER had a hickey. Wanted one, but never had one. Still, I have a lot of living to do so I'm pretty sure it'll still happen.


----------



## Broadside (Jul 12, 2011)

Sure! Bite hard, bite soft, bite playfully. It's all good. I love it when a woman is breathing hard and scrapes her teeth across my neck in the middle of it all. It's fun. Hell, I like to do it too. :happy:

There's something delightfully primal about it, kind of like you're losing control.


----------



## Melian (Jul 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> True story: I have never EVER had a hickey. Wanted one, but never had one. Still, I have a lot of living to do so I'm pretty sure it'll still happen.



Lies.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 12, 2011)

Just call me Jaws I don't mind being on the receiving end either.


----------



## mischel (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it, looooooove it! Huge turn on. And i have very sensitive nippels.

And i love feeling hard picking with her finger nails in my belly fat... .

I wonder how it feels when a FFA bites with her whole mouth into one of my belly fat folds...


----------



## Rathkhan (Jul 12, 2011)

Yessss I am good with the biting! I like it as long as it's not too sadistic LOL


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 12, 2011)

I HAVE NEVER BITTEN ANYONE EVER. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 12, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I HAVE NEVER BITTEN ANYONE EVER. *shifty eyes*



I have never elbowed anyone in the face ever.



As for biting, it always seems to catch me off guard. I nibble at times though.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 12, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> I have never elbowed anyone in the face ever.
> 
> 
> 
> As for biting, it always seems to catch me off guard. I nibble at times though.



*mutter mutter* 

Off guard eh? *nurses black eye*


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 12, 2011)

<---- just check out the avatar, nuff said.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 12, 2011)

Biting, eh? :happy:

I'm down. If I'm the one biting, haha.


----------



## djudex (Jul 12, 2011)

Om Nom Nom Nom


----------



## penguin (Jul 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> True story: I have never EVER had a hickey. Wanted one, but never had one. Still, I have a lot of living to do so I'm pretty sure it'll still happen.



I love love love how it feels to get hickeys on my neck. It's all trashy and stuff to have them, sure, but oh. my. god. Makes me weak at the knees.

I like to bite too, but haven't found many who like being bitten that much, and those that do, I can't because they're involved with other people/not interested in me.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 13, 2011)

I looooove it! Playfull nipping and just feinting, and chomping, and being chomped, wonderful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 13, 2011)

Melian said:


> I know you're looking for guys' responses, but let me offer this: I get pretty damn bitey when drunk, and no one has ever had a problem with it. In fact, if we're not already planning to have sex, some biting is often an effective catalyst.
> 
> I'm a huge weirdo, though, and choose men accordingly.



after this I was going to say "gimmie your tits!"



Melian said:


> Ok, really don't mean to derail, but this story is so appropriate:
> 
> In undergrad, I lived in a girls' dorm with a bunch of stupid bimbos (this is important!). Once, I had such a ridiculous hickey that I was able to convince several of them that it was throat cancer. LOL!! One gave me sympathy candy!
> 
> /derail



but after the throat cancer, I really want them.

Also, I enjoy biting, I don't mind being bitten, although I did wake up with a massive hickey once and it bothered the hell out of me, so I got her ass back.


----------



## escapist (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure I even need to sound off here. There is a time and place for everything....even biting. :happy:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jul 13, 2011)

Biting can be fun, but, I don't like hickies.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 13, 2011)

i dont mind biting as long as it's not to the point of blood (which has happened to me before  ) and i dont mind hickey's as long as they're concealable.

one time, when i was still just dating my ex wife, i gave her a hickey on her forehead, lol. i am such a dick


----------



## escapist (Jul 13, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Biting can be fun, but, I don't like hickies.



I'm totally with you. However, I have learned to accept them though as they seem to be a natural consequence of letting an FFA near your body. I tend to spend a lot of time on necks and shoulders myself I just try not to leave to many marks.


----------



## Melian (Jul 13, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> after this I was going to say "gimmie your tits!"
> 
> but after the throat cancer, I really want them.
> 
> Also, I enjoy biting, I don't mind being bitten, although I did wake up with a massive hickey once and it bothered the hell out of me, so I got her ass back.



I said you could have them, but you didn't visit Toronto!



Geodetic_Effect said:


> Biting can be fun, but, I don't like hickies.



Neither do I, but sometimes it just happens. When they are so inconcealable, that's when you have to use it for comedy purposes


----------



## BeerMe (Jul 13, 2011)

Biting is nice but no drawing blood and too much doesn't sound like fun. I've never been with a major biter, but I once dealt with a scratcher that left me in serious pain. Nursing wounds after intimacy doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2011)

I AM VERY, VERY BITEY.

Luckily, my man lets me be (almost) as bitey as I want, nay NEED, to be.


----------



## Anjula (Jul 13, 2011)

Hue hue hue, I love to bite. Especially such a sexy, soft body... Ehh, my poor boyfriend, hahahahaha


----------



## Kamily (Jul 13, 2011)

Im a biter, especially the drunker I get. LOL I also love to be bitten but not too hard.


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jul 14, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Im a biter, especially the drunker I get. LOL I also love to be bitten but not too hard.



Mental note made


----------



## Morbid (Jul 14, 2011)

I love being bit.. as long as it's not breaking the skin also... but I have a huge bite fetish... so any ladies who want to bite me....  I'm game


----------



## JulieD (Jul 15, 2011)

I just read this entire thread and all I have to say is...well it bites.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I just read this entire thread and all I have to say is...well it bites.


*Gnaw-eds in agreement*

-Rusty
(drops another coin in the jar)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 15, 2011)

My current SO gets incredibly turned on from even the most gentle of bites, so I have to be careful with the whole teeth thing.

For me, it's only when someone bites my nipples or my ears that I really get going.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jul 20, 2011)

I love getting bit. And, depending where you're biting, if you think you can break the skin, go for it! I also love feeling of fingernails digging in and scratching me. I know this is a biting thread, but I feel they kinda go together. 

I like biting as well. Though rather than pain, I like the more teasing way, like grazing the neck/shoulders with my teeth. I do tend to get carried away with nipple biting. I've also been known to bite something that I think 99.99999998% of women will tell you to not even think of it, no matter how gentle you may be. I've just been lucky enough that those I've done that to not only could take it, but loved it. 

Guess I'm kinda weird, huh?


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 20, 2011)

IDK about biting. If she's covered in food? HELL YEAH! Or if I spill some on myself. I have been bit before... not a chubby inducer. I have also bit && caused a bloody good time. My ex's lip... poor lip. If it's done playfully I am in. It tickles && I get to jigglin:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

im more of a nibbler then a biter.but i can do a good bite in that right moment.some women are just biteable.LOL


----------



## a bum (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't mind being bitten as long as there's no Mike Tyson bite offs. I grew up as a chubby kid and I use to have female and male friends who play Zombies and of course I'm always the victim  . Walking towards me as if they can't bend their legs. Usually the cheeks and arms are the targets. 
Now, my sweet spot is probably my neck . I dont really bite but if I feel it's a good moment I might


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 27, 2011)

I love to nip and nibble and not too hard biting.

BUt i'm a complete cat during the..-cough- steamier or more playful sessions and I love digging my nails into something (And my nails are pretty sharp without using fake nails)


----------



## MrBob (Jul 27, 2011)

Never really tried biting or been bit, I have been used as a scratching post though, all good fun but it stings for days afterwards!

And one girl had a thing about tugging on my chest hair like an Indian on a horse's mane. That was entertaining.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 30, 2011)

Uh, yes please? 

Kthanxbai.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm rather fond of biting, both ways. I like having marks, evidence, if you will, of whatever happened previously. Makes me rather excited for what's coming next.


----------

